
Be Patient For TextMate 2 - KevinBongart
http://cultofmac.com/be-patient-for-textmate-2/5487
======
coliveira
Maybe TM users should think about creating an open source version. I
personally tried TM and liked the general feeling of it, but I won't commit to
an editor that (1) is not open source (2) is not multi-platform (3) is not vim
:-)

~~~
Niten
Emacs can do most of the things that TextMate is loved for, and then some:

<http://platypope.org/yada/emacs-demo/>

~~~
catch23
emacs isn't too bad, but I gave up on the multi-major-mode stuff a few years
back, it just doesn't compare to TextMate. TextMate still seems to do very
well if the one file contains several languages (like an html template), but
emacs under MMM doesn't fare well at all.

~~~
litewulf
Try nxhtml if you haven't already. Its "better" than mmm for some uses.

What I really should do is figure out a way to open sections of text in their
own buffer (and corresponding major mode) so that changes in that buffer would
be reflected in the original selection.

------
hbien
Honestly, I'm so happy with TextMate v1 already that I don't really care how
long TextMate v2.0 takes to get out.

~~~
tdavis
You wouldn't be saying that if you did a lot of editing via network shares...

TM is awesome; I used it for years. However, it's quite ridiculous that at
least as far back as 2006 folks were being led to believe TM 2 was "coming
soon." At least the developer has now stated it'll be released "god knows
when," but for commercial software I'm not sure if that's any better.

~~~
ionfish
I suspect that people were being led to believe in 2006 that it was "coming
soon" because Allan Odgaard really did believe at that point that it was
coming soon.

~~~
tdavis
I wasn't implying he was being dishonest. There have been approximately 1
million cases of me saying and believing that feature X or project Y would be
done "this week" when it turned out to be more like "this month" or "next
month". When you're off by three years at least, though, it's cause for
reflection.

At this point I've basically given up trying to provide accurate ship
estimates and I just say "It'll be done when it's done." The main differences
between my work and TM are:

\- Many people rely on TM for their day-to-day productivity.

\- There are a (small) number of pretty nasty bugs / shortcomings that are
essentially non-starters at this point if you encounter them.

\- It's much harder to become highly proficient with an editor than a web app,
making it more difficult to switch on a whim.

\- TM is commercial software which assumes a certain level of continued
evolution and support, unless otherwise noted up front.

Again, I think TM is an awesome editor and is more than capable for the
majority of use cases. I just also happen to believe an update (okay,
overhaul) is long over due.

------
dmix
Textmate is one of the few applications where I am not eagerly anticipating
the next release. The current version has everything I need.

~~~
rufo
I'm only eagerly awaiting it because I'm curious to see what additional
awesomeness can be added in.

(Yes, yes, vim, emacs, ed, etc...)

------
fizx
He really really really needs to fix the project-wide search and replace that
hangs textmate until it finishes.

~~~
whalesalad
I'm running bleeding edge and project-wide search is fast as shit now.. been
that way for quite some while actually. I do remember those pains, however.

You can also look into a bundle called "search with awk" or something which
uses awk instead and is much faster (cmd + shift + a, instead of cmd + shift +
f).

~~~
bradgessler
Project-wide search is still a slow piece of crap on edge...

I'd like to see a version of TM released that fixed this problem and used
either awk or grep.

------
llimllib
How does anyone edit code in an editor that can't split a window? I don't
think I'll ever get that.

------
ropiku
There's also <http://macrabbit.com/espresso/> with is quite expandable and
already starting to build a small community. It's at early beginning but it
looks interesting.

~~~
KevinBongart
Expresso looks great!

However, it's more web development oriented, just like Coda.

